# Project Vanguard satellite reissue!



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I never had this kit and don't know how good it is but nice to see it return............


http://culttvman.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/ihob2014r2181.jpg


As far as I can see it was only released once in the late 60s. Could look good as a UFO too.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice!!!

This is the first I've seen about it being rereleased.

Who owns the Hawk molds?

Back in the day Hawk was always an interesting kit maker. We ranked them up there with Revell and Monogram. Just hard to come by. I don't know if they had small production runs or just weren't carried in my area. Also not much variety. Mostly airplanes and a few space related items. Later they had the Weird-Ohs line of kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Round 2 (Polar Lights) bought the whole Hawk mold inventory.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I had one years ago- it is a nice kit but a bit sparse with the interior detail. I think it would be a great build with enough added greeblies...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

With some research some modelers will probably add details.Always good to see some old kits being reissued.I wonder if there are other interesting kits that were made by Hawk which would be interesting to see being reissued.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Talked to Jamie Hood at iHobby and he confirmed the reissue of the kit. I don't remember when he said it would be out.

I also built this kit back in the 60s and am excited about its reissue.

As mentioned above, I wonder what other Hawk and Lindberg "jewels" Round 2 has in their warehouse???


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tower Hobbies lists it for next year


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hawk started out doing wood kits in the 30s and made some of the (if not the first) modern plastic kit, the Curtiss Army racer in the mid 1940s. Their earlier kits reflected the original small solid wood kit line - roughly 1/48 kits of famous race planes and some small fighter plane kits like the Corsair. Hawk did some very simple jet kits too like a Grumman Panther and XF-91, which Aurora copied. Some of the later Hawk airplanes were pretty nice, like their P-51 and P-47. But, for the most part, Hawk tended to do smaller, simpler, and cheaper kits. In the early 70s they were absorbed by Testors, who also picked up ICM's molds. Back in the day, Hawk had a somewhat diverse range of mostly small, simple airplane, car and ship kits, with a few space kits and the Wierd Ohs figures. Their largest kit by far was the Graff Zeppelin.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

The *Vanguard Satellite* was one of my mostest favorite models as a child! I still remember the fun of holding it up and 'flying' it around the room making Sputnik sounds (or as von Braun pronounced it, SPOOTnik).

When getting back into modeling in around '04 I really wanted one when I saw it on eBay, but a .50 kit at a 250,000,000% mark-up....nah, passed. So I'm personally thrilled to see this getting the Frankenstein Monster treatment!!!

*YEAH BABY!!*

Carl-


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I have been wanting one of them (more like two) for a very very long time !:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> I had one years ago- it is a nice kit but a bit sparse with the interior detail. I think it would be a great build with enough added greeblies...




Can you remember how big it was?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Can you remember how big it was?


Baseball-ish +. But, then again that was a 100 yrs ago.....

Carl-


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I've got one down in the collection - I'd go more of a Softball-ish

Pretty cool though - nice to see this one again 

George


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Bring on the Hawk MOL.......................


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes the Hawk Manned Orbiting Laboratory, Matador Missile, Atlas ICMB etc


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Yes the Hawk Manned Orbiting Laboratory, Matador Missile, Atlas ICMB etc


Oooo yeah, I forgot the *Matador*, that would be another great one to reissue!

Carl-


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I know this is weird :lol: but I can still remember buying the Manned Orbiting Laboratory. Its was at a Rexall Drug Store late Saturday afternoon June 29th 1968. I'd gone to check on new Marvel comics my friend had told me they just got in. I was afraid they would not be there when we returned from vacation. I had to spend some of the money I'd been saving. We always left on July 1st. Back in those days most stores closed daily at 6:00 PM and were closed on Sunday.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

spawndude said:


> I know this is weird :lol: but I can still remember buying the Manned Orbiting Laboratory. Its was at a Rexall Drug Store late Saturday afternoon June 29th 1968. I'd gone to check on new Marvel comics my friend had told me they just got in. I was afraid they would not be there when we returned from vacation. I had to spend some of the money I'd been saving. We always left on July 1st. Back in those days most stores closed daily at 6:00 PM and were closed on Sunday.


You remember _THE_ day? Amazing!!!!!

I can't even remember to change my underwear. 

Carl-


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I wish revell would dust off the old molds they have like:

xs01 spaceship
beatles
manned orbititing laboratory


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes er ........ with hefty prices I'll bet I'd love to see that XSl-O1 spaceship come back complete with launch tower..... now THAT would be awesome. Karl


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> You remember _THE_ day? Amazing!!!!!
> 
> I can't even remember to change my underwear.
> 
> Carl-


The reason it sticks in my mind is because I'm able to associate it with our trip to Disneyland. I spent a good chunk of my money on the model and comics before we even left! Who wouldn't remember their first and only trip to Disneyland!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

here is a mini review and built up.
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/ProjectVanguardSatellitePage.htm

randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RMC said:


> I wish revell would dust off the old molds they have like:
> 
> xs01 spaceship
> beatles
> manned orbititing laboratory


supposedly the molds for the space kits are lost or incomplete. The Beatles mold seems to have survived but I doubt Revell will ever reissue them for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

As far as I know, _Vanguard 1_ is still up there.

I bought two Vanguard kits when they came out. Built one, and still have the other one boxed. The model is 1:1 scale to the actual satellite, if I remember right.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hawks it also isnt a very good replica of the real Vanguard, which ultimately had solar panels on the outside.

Anotehr cool Hawk space kit was the Explorer which balanced on its display stand using metal weights


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think the Vanguard is probably something like 1/2 scale. The probes on the real thing are at least a foot long.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

....according to fantastic-plastic, they say it is 1/5 scale ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> here is a mini review and built up.
> http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/ProjectVanguardSatellitePage.htm
> 
> randy


Thanks for posting this Randy :thumbsup:
Did any of you guys check out Randys' link? http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/ProjectVanguardSatellitePage.htm

Lots of info is right there... (Scale is 1/5)
Denis


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I don't see how this kit could be 1/5 scale.
The original Vanguard was called "the grapefruit satellite" when it was launched because it was about that size, and only weighed a few pounds. I was only 22 at the time, but I still remember that vividly.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Trek Ace said:


> I don't see how this kit could be 1/5 scale.
> The original Vanguard was called "the grapefruit satellite" when it was launched because it was about that size, and only weighed a few pounds. I was only 22 at the time, but I still remember that vividly.


You're right Trek Ace....I dug this info up...
On March 17, 1958, Vanguard 1 became the second artificial satellite successfully placed in Earth orbit by the United States. It was the first solar-powered satellite. Just 152 mm (6 in) in diameter and weighing just 1.4 kg (3 lb), Vanguard 1 was described by then-Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev as, "The grapefruit satellite

Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool pic! I have an original in the box and also the Manned Station. Would be nice to see it and the Explorer satelitte again - maybe if sales of the Vanguard are good R2 will consider them too.
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

scooke123 said:


> Cool pic! I have an original in the box and also the Manned Station. Would be nice to see it and the Explorer satelitte again - maybe if sales of the Vanguard are good R2 will consider them too.
> Steve


I had one of these, the Explorer which balanced on its display stand using metal weights... I remember putting it in motion on its' stand and it seemed to defy gravity the way it would twirl around. I'd get another one of these in a heartbeat :thumbsup:





Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Note that the HAWK kit is not really a model of the actual satillite. Its pretty conjectural. So to say its one size in particular is rather moot. I don't know if its 1/5 or not but its not 1/1. The whole thing with the probes is about 2 feet across (10 inches for each probe and 5" for the satillite itself.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It's so 50ish Sci-Fi outer space looking though. Brings back a lot of good memories growing up in that era.
Steve


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

scooke123 said:


> It's so 50ish Sci-Fi outer space looking though. Brings back a lot of good memories growing up in that era.
> Steve


Indeed. Those of us around back then were truly blessed to be living during such exciting times. I know its what inspired me to go on to a career in the sciences.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Yes the Hawk Manned Orbiting Laboratory, Matador Missile, Atlas ICMB etc


Yes please. Also repopping the Kaman Huskie helicopter would be nice. 

Heck, love to see all the Aurora, Hawk, (everybody that's not Revell/Monogram, but they can join in this too  ) X-Planes and helicopters and such brought back.

I recall seeing quite a few interesting and unique craft in little catalogs and the sides of boxes.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Like spawndude said, those were really exciting times to be a kid. Rockets and spaceships are you kidding me? Hell yes!!!!

After really getting into the early *NASA* programs about 10 yrs. ago, I discovered that the Explorer satellites should have had THREE solar panels as apposed to the two! Still, would _love_ to have one.

I loved *ALL* the real space kits and at one time or another had them all. I would love to get them again (outside of eBay prices of course). So I was really, really excited to see the Vanguard satellite coming out again. If it gets axed, I'll cry like a little kid I'm afraid. 

Nick Argento at *Glencoe* is working on the Vanguard rocket molds now trying to get them in shape enough to punch some out. *FINGERs CROSSED!!* Now the satellite too? *WOW*....

Now, if someone would just come out with a *Wernher von Bruan* kit, life would be complete....

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Hawk Kaman Husky has been available from Testors for decades. Its in their HSO (Hobby Shop Only) series. I think they still do the kit too versus the Hawk tooling now owned by Round 2

http://www.rare-planedetective.com/product-p/test7206.htm


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> The Hawk Kaman Husky has been available from Testors for decades. Its in their HSO (Hobby Shop Only) series. I think they still do the kit too versus the Hawk tooling now owned by Round 2
> 
> http://www.rare-planedetective.com/product-p/test7206.htm


That's right, I've got a Testor's copy. Great kit from my childhood. Built several of them. Loved that kit.

They were actually used in early Vietnam war in OD. I think I have a picture of one in 'my pictures' I'll look and see, if so I'll post it. Really cool looking in OD.

*This subject is off topic of this thread, it needs to be started on a new thread so as not to kidnap it.*

Carl-


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If anyone is interested, here are the original instructions, and scan of the decals.

http://www.ninfinger.org/models/kitplans/hawk515.html


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

hal9001 said:


> Like spawndude said, those were really exciting times to be a kid. Rockets and spaceships are you kidding me? Hell yes!!!!
> 
> After really getting into the early *NASA* programs about 10 yrs. ago, I discovered that the Explorer satellites should have had THREE solar panels as apposed to the two! Still, would _love_ to have one.
> 
> ...





I hope the moulds aren't rough though like the Nuclear Powered Space Station.

I was disappointed at how rough they were and they take a hell of a lot of sanding to look any good.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I hope the moulds aren't rough though like the Nuclear Powered Space Station.
> 
> I was disappointed at how rough they were and they take a hell of a lot of sanding to look any good.


Yes they are, but Nick at Glencoe explained why as a LOT of people were willing to deal with the problems because they wanted it bad enough. I was one of them and encouraged it to go forward. VERY glad Glencoe decided to release it in the condition it's in. We're modelers after all and should be use to a lot of endless hours of ssssaaaaannnnndddddddiiiiiiinnnnnnggggg......

Others aren't.

Carl-


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

hal9001 said:


> Yes they are, but Nick at Glencoe explained why as a LOT of people were willing to deal with the problems because they wanted it bad enough. I was one of them and encouraged it to go forward. VERY glad Glencoe decided to release it in the condition it's in. We're modelers after all and should be use to a lot of endless hours of ssssaaaaannnnndddddddiiiiiiinnnnnnggggg......
> 
> Others aren't.
> 
> Carl-




Why were they like that anyway........was it rust?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes pretty deep rust on the molds


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Why were they like that anyway........was it rust?


Yes, the molds were completely improperly stored. They (Glencoe) polished, polished and pooolllliiiissshhheedd just to get them (the molds) to a reasonably good enough state to prints copies.

This is stated (I believe on the instruction sheet) somewhere and talks about how much work went into the restoration. They almost pulled the plug on the project but so many modelers wanted it anyway, flaws and all.

Carl-


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a shame they couldn't have got hold of an older kit and reverse engineered new moulds from it. There again that probably would have cost a lot.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> You're right Trek Ace....I dug this info up...
> On March 17, 1958, Vanguard 1 became the second artificial satellite successfully placed in Earth orbit by the United States. It was the first solar-powered satellite. Just 152 mm (6 in) in diameter and weighing just 1.4 kg (3 lb), Vanguard 1 was described by then-Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev as, "The grapefruit satellite
> 
> Denis




Great photo. Amazing how small it is.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> It's a shame they couldn't have got hold of an older kit and reverse engineered new moulds from it. There again that probably would have cost a lot.


If you ever saw Glencoe's new tool Albatros D. III kit you would apprecaite how good the space station was. Their singular effort to make a new mold was appalling. It made the space station look like a new Tamiya kit.

The reverse engineering process is not particularly cheap or easy in itself. Especially at the time that Glencoe put out the space station. That was a long long time ago now.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Man I bought one of those Albatros thinking it was another Glencoe recast of an Aurora WWI like the others, it was such a piece of crap..............like the Curtis Condor. I'll take the rusty Strombecker any day, at least that is a part of modelling history.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree on the Albatros - amost not buildable without a lot of work. I can't wait for the Vanguard to come out - I was going to build my original Hawk kit but think I'll leave it in the box now.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> If you ever saw Glencoe's new tool Albatros D. III kit you would apprecaite how good the space station was. Their singular effort to make a new mold was appalling. It made the space station look like a new Tamiya kit.
> 
> The reverse engineering process is not particularly cheap or easy in itself. Especially at the time that Glencoe put out the space station. That was a long long time ago now.





I wonder if it would be cheaper now? Anyway let's hope the Vanguard's ok and they get some decent sales from it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scooke123 said:


> I agree on the Albatros - amost not buildable without a lot of work. I can't wait for the Vanguard to come out - I was going to build my original Hawk kit but think I'll leave it in the box now.





Whatever you do don't build it. Buy the reissue and keep the original as it was as it's a part of plastic kit history.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got no problem building old kits. Besides, when I die the stuff I have will just get tossed or dumped anyway. I have no family or anyone to give them to.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I try to find built-ups, etc to restore first but if I can't find any other way I'll build an original (unless it's a super rare one).


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> I got no problem building old kits. Besides, when I die the stuff I have will just get tossed or dumped anyway. I have no family or anyone to give them to.


I agree whole heartedly. Facing the same thing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As I get older just sitting around and looking at a box of parts is less appealing then building the sucker and having FUN. And, honestly, most kits are not that rare, or, they are not rare if you have the $$. Still, i am always up for a good reissue or two !


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ditto,....I agree :dude:


----------

